
Black light experiment shows how quickly a virus like Covid-19 can spread - alvis
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/13/health/japan-black-light-experiment-coronavirus-trnd-wellness/index.html
======
alvis
What is amazing about this experiment is the 2nd experiment that if diner is
given a towel before and after their meal, no one got infected! Would it be
the best way to reopen the economy while keeping the risk low?

